
Heathrow Airport recreates departure day 4x a year for young man with autism - refrigerator
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-23989422
======
alan_cx
Wow.

The cynicism and essentially self centered criticism of this story is nothing
short of stunning and deeply depressing. If this place were the commentards
section for a US right wing radio station or the UK Daily Wail, then OK. Be
here? The community that threw a thoroughly reasonable collective fit when a
depressed IT hero commits suicide? All those decent human threads about
depression and other mental illnesses? All that concern for Chinese and child
workers making Apple and other products? And then I read this crap when a
massive busy international airport does a really decent thing?

Ok, now i finally understand why our governments treat us like filth. If we
cant applaud this sort of thing, we have zero right to refer to our selves as
"humanity", we are just selfish nasty scum.

I don't care what this costs. I don't care if the evil communist BBC didn't
write a book, but instead wrote a quick article. I don't care if it
inconveniences some arsehole arrogant businessman. I see no relation to
between this and our stupid racist security arrangements.

What I care about and respect is a simple act of human decency. This is one
such act, and I applaud it.

If is that is too much for some "people", kill my karma, I dont give a f __k.

~~~
altero
Heathrow airport sucks for everyone, not just `businessman`.

This is not 'decent thing' but PR stunt. Similar way when cat on tree is
rescued by three fire cars and police squad.

Just try to travel with someone who has serious mental condition and does not
have 'connections'. Nothing makes flight smoother than saying 'I will kill
you' to an officer.

~~~
casca
A PR stunt that's been going on for 5 years and this is the first mention of
it? Heathrow is generally a pretty miserable flying experience but you'd think
that they'd be able to get it in the press a little sooner if it was just PR.

~~~
Osmium
> Heathrow is generally a pretty miserable flying experience

Am I the only one who (so far!) hasn't had any issues with Heathrow? Every
single time I've been it's gone smoothly and on time. Last time I went through
there wasn't even a queue at passport control(!)

I just thought it better to speak up because otherwise there's a bias with
only people who have complaints commenting :)

Good on them for doing this for this kid though. Definitely not just a PR
stunt if it's been going on for 5 years...

~~~
altero
Let me guess: usually travels alone with just cabin luggage. No children or
friend who needs assistance. Most 'dangerous item' is laptop. Always has a
return ticket. Never visited Belarus, Iraq or other 'dangerous' country. Does
not work with chemicals or other 'dangerous' items which leaves traces.

~~~
Osmium
Edit: Actually, I've decided I'd rather not share random details about myself
with someone I don't know on the internet, but needless to say about 50% of
your assumptions are incorrect.

And even if they weren't, I'm not arguing with nor excusing anyone else's
experiences, just providing a counterpoint that not all experiences with
Heathrow have been bad.

~~~
altero
Sorry, that might sound sharper than I intended.

------
yaddayadda
I'm genuinely curious and it wasn't addressed at all in the post - how did he
make his first trip? Wasn't ALL of it novel the first time? Yet subsequent
trips ALL of it has to be same or his stress level goes up?

I have a friend whose son is mildly autistic, and each new thing in his life
has to be introduced in a specific way. For example, a new shirt will be
brought into his room for several days for him to look at and touch. Once he's
used to that he'll try it on, but he'll almost immediately take it off for the
'right' shirt that day. This can go on for several weeks, before he'll wear it
in the house, but he still won't leave the house without putting on the
'right' shirt. He actually has a job, but it took almost six months from when
he was hired until he would wear the full uniform for the job, because each
piece of the uniform (and of course the job itself) had to be introduced in
this fashion.

My friend's son is only considered 'mildly' autistic. I simply can't image
going through a major airport the first time with someone like this. Once the
pattern is established, yes, it's a challenge to keep it going ... but what
about the first time?

~~~
jsmeaton
One of two reactions from my experiences.

1\. You explain over a long period of time (weeks/months?) that you'll be
travelling and what you'll be doing. The person is able to slowly come to
terms with a change in routine before it happens. You set up a "new routine"
for that particular day. Curiosity is engaged, and you have a relatively
painless experience.

2\. All of the above, but you do it really tough, with lots of screaming and
distress.

Once a routine is learnt, it's really difficult to break. But you can create
new routines for different environments. Preparation is generally key.

------
jcutrell
Logistically, this is a pretty big expense; there must be a significant number
of people involved to make this happen, considering the likely FAA regulations
concerning flight numbers.

Hats off to both the airport staff for being willing and able to make this as
seamless as it sounds like it is, and to the parents who realized the
importance of making this a priority for their child.

~~~
jrockway
FAA regulations in the UK? You're thinking of the ICAO or CAA.

I'm also pretty sure that there aren't many regulations on flight numbers. As
long as ATC knows who you are, the government doesn't care what you tell your
passengers you are.

~~~
dingaling
> I'm also pretty sure that there aren't many regulations on flight numbers.

And generally there are so many flights airborne in UK airspace that the
published flight number isn't the one given to ATC.

For example, EZY26FR currently overhead my location is published in the
timetables as EZY602, but that number can be easily misheard, misquoted or
subject to namespace collision on the radio so the airlines are encouraged to
use alpha-num callsigns instead.

It really annoys me as someone who likes consistency. Why not just publish the
actual callsign in the timetable instead of maintaining two systems and cross-
referencing between them?

~~~
bulte-rs
This is only because "regular people"/travelers are not used to alphanumeric
flight "numbers". As highlighted in this article: change can be hard.

------
ajays
This story is woefully incomplete. Where is the kid flying to? Boston, I
imagine. Who takes him through Customs and Immigration there?

Since he flies out of LHR 4 times a year, one can only presume that he flies
back also. What happens in the return flight? Who helps him at the departure
airpost (BOS?)? Who helps him in Immigration at LHR, which is a nightmare even
for non-autistic travelers?

~~~
megablast
It is a fun little story meant to balance the other harsh news of the day. It
is not a biography on the poor chap.

~~~
ajays
I understand that it's a fun little story. But, for god's sake, at least make
it somewhat believable!

~~~
anu_gupta
What's unbelievable about it?

Why get so outraged?

~~~
ajays
I apologize for sounding outraged; I wasn't outraged at the actual events, but
the story telling. It's as if someone leaves out critical parts of a story,
and you're so engrossed in it that you think: wait a minute, how did that
happen? I want to know more, dammit! :-)

------
Nanzikambe
Little things like this restore my faith in humanity :D

~~~
hnriot
not mine. This is a big waste, what about all the other people in the world
that LHR could go to a little extra trouble to help instead. The cost would
pay for more ground crew, or maybe even train baggage handlers to not lose
luggage quite so often.

I'm all for being good to fellow humans, but as Spock said, the needs of the
many outweigh the needs of the few.

~~~
nrmilstein
And what do you suggest we do for Aaran Stewart? Tough luck? People can handle
losing their luggage once in a while. I doubt putting the money it costs to do
this (how much is it anyway? Just paying for staff and a couple rearrangements
made well in advance?) would improve baggage handling anyways. Aaran obviously
can't handle flying differently, and it sounds like an important flight.

~~~
dingaling
> And what do you suggest we do for Aaran Stewart? Tough luck?

[http://www.netjets.com/](http://www.netjets.com/)

~~~
icebraining
Are you offering to pay?

------
eddiegroves
The key behind this would be strong anti-discrimination EU legislation [1]
which means both the airport and the airline are responsible for disabled
passengers. [2]

[1]:
[http://europa.eu/legislation_summaries/transport/air_transpo...](http://europa.eu/legislation_summaries/transport/air_transport/l24132_en.htm)
[2]: [http://www.reducedmobility.eu/20130730347/The-
News/airline-l...](http://www.reducedmobility.eu/20130730347/The-News/airline-
liable-for-passengers-with-disabilities-at-eu-airports-dot-reminds.html)

------
cupcake-unicorn
I wonder if this would at all be even considered in a US airport. I have also
an unusual condition that falls under ADA protection, and have gotten into the
position of having to ask for (what I thought was very reasonable, but unusual
in so far as accommodation requests go) accommodation and was basically red-
taped for 6 months before someone finally told me nothing could be done, short
of me bringing in someone to sue them. I wonder if the UK is better about
disability accommodation in general or if I was just incredibly unlucky?

------
auctiontheory
On the one hand, this is a wonderful and heartwarming tale.

On the other hand, the Heathrow staff (many of them of Indian origin
themselves) treat every brown international traveler like a probable
terrorist.

Heathrow could and should do a lot more to make travel a better experience for
the many, rather than (only) for the special one.

~~~
salgernon
There was a hint in the post about the real solution: he should've been pushed
in via wheelchair on his first visit to avoid his having to be accommodated in
a different way in the future.

My daughter is "on the spectrum" and we try very hard to not create situations
that require us to jump through hoops to avoid her autistic meltdowns. If she
makes unreasonable requests, we have to say no and steer her away.

For instance, at one point she asked us to remove the tags from her stuffed
animal. Then it became a requirement to remove all tags. It's taken a while to
cure her if that trigger.

On the other hand, if we ever need to know the name of a particular dinosaur,
she has us covered.

~~~
auctiontheory
_On the other hand, if we ever need to know the name of a particular dinosaur,
she has us covered._

How did you communicate the "demise" of the brontosaurus?

------
froo
I'm curious if things like Google Glass or any kind of AR device will help
with people like this in the future.

For example, if the store is a Dixon's.. modifying the signage before he walks
in as to make him believe it's the HMV?

~~~
jcutrell
I think this would do a bit of a disservice to the disabled person. I'd think
creating a somewhat dishonest alternate or augmented reality is a recipe for
disaster. (What happens when he takes the glasses off and realizes that
everything he has come to know is suddenly different?)

If the person can fully grasp the differences (and realizes that what they are
seeing isn't reality), then I could completely be on board with that.

~~~
froo
>I'd think creating a somewhat dishonest alternate or augmented reality is a
recipe for disaster.

In some ways, they already are by recreating his previous experiences.

AR could in effect just enhance the carefully crafted reality and help out
this person.

------
outside1234
I'm glad they are working on this for this kid because otherwise its the worst
airport ever:

\- 20 minute bus rides between TERMINALS \- Then its time for the queues from
hell.

\- Also, a landing card is required for transit to Ireland. (But no where
else.)

\- Time for another queue. Just cause.

\- You must take a subway to get anywhere in Terminal 5.

\- Making a connection? Be prepared for total confusion on where to go, which
terminal your flight is in, and which gate its at.

\- Terminal 5 is nice looking, the rest are claustrophobic ghettos.

\- Watch the movie Brasil.

~~~
rjsw
> Also, a landing card is required for transit to Ireland. (But no where
> else.)

I don't want to defend Heathrow but you need a landing card in this case as it
is your entry point to the Common Travel Area [1].

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common_Travel_Area](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common_Travel_Area)

------
cgio
In the meantime, in Australia our permanent residence will be blocked because
we have a child with autism... Same if we try Canada.

~~~
Tichy
It's all about money, I guess. Probably they think you'll cost the country
more than you'll contribute. (Not saying I like it).

~~~
cgio
It is, and I could even understand it, but then why do you go and ratify the
UN convention for the rights of people with disabilities and the optional
protocol on top of it? Including Article 18 on Liberty of movement and
nationality. It is very pretentious. Why preach on inclusion? It is like
saying whites were discriminating against blacks not because of racism but
because of the additional cost for extra "colored" toilets! Also I have
contributed like 100k in taxes in around 2 years and I am an asperger's
myself. Sorry for the rant, I am frustrated...

------
eksith
I wonder how accommodating Logan is in Boston. Or JFK for that matter. Flying
internationally via JFK (in my completely subjective assessment) is actually
less painful than flying between destinations in the U.S. Flying locally can
be a nightmare and a half for most able-bodied folks.

------
ck2
While this level of human kindness and consideration is amazing, I am curious
what would happen if there were hundreds of people they would have to do this
for or if the cost was in the millions of dollars?

I mean there is no other alternative?

Will virtual simulations one day help calm and treat people with these
disorders?

------
weirdkid
What about the return flight?

------
ender89
This might be the most heartwarming story I've ever heard. I think even if I'd
stopped working at the airport, I'd show up to do my job for 4 days a year.

------
altero
... and people with mild autism are classified as 'normal' and get treated as
shit, if they do not fit.

------
iliiilliili
Who paid for this? I frequently fly from Heathrow and it's a horrible airport,
run into service problems almost every time. Yet they can do all this for one
person.

~~~
djrobstep
So unfair isn't it? Clearly disabled children and their parents have had it
too good for too long.

~~~
eksith
Actually Heathrow is a terrible airport. I had a connecting flight through
there and swore I'll get on a scrappy prop plane via Djibouti first before
doing that again.

The security "might" be impressive, but often there's no real coordination so
I've felt this is largely theater. I was wandering around while looking for
the security office and not once was I stopped and asked where I was going.

No one knew where the security office was. One of my travel companions got
lost and wound up there and I had to ask 6 different people (I don't know if
they were security, but had uniforms and radios) and all of them gave me the
"try over there" treatment.

Gate announcements are invariably late so you either make it barely on time or
not at all. I know this is something we have to keep an eye on, but tired
people tend to fall asleep.

It also doesn't help that it's one of the most confusing airports I've ever
been through. Probably only second to Charles De Gaulle. The language used on
most sign posts is English, allegedly, but of no dialect I'm familiar with and
with no obviousness at a distance.

I don't know if they've changed these things since the last time (it's been a
couple of years), but it was really quite terrible.

~~~
outside1234
nope - that's right on. you only missed the 40 minute bus rides between
terminals.

------
officer_gotcha
Well, if he were from Syria, he'd be even better off. He'd have a dictator and
a bunch of terrorists recreate the worst day of his life every day for him.
Also, his privacy would be protected, he'd never have to fear getting on the
BBC website with his name and a picture.

